# Bonnie is out of surgery



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

The surgeon just called. Bonnie is out, and already awake. They removed the entire mass, and the biopsy process will take 3-5 days. She's not 'out of the woods yet', but the surgeon said her blood pressure and heart rate are very good. They'll call me again this afternoon, and if all continues to go well, I will be bringing her home tomorrow afternoon!

Thank you all so much for the PMs, the prayers, the good wishes and wonderful support. You are such a special group of people and I am so glad that Bonnie and I found you!

hugs to you all.
Linda 

UPDATE: Just got off the phone with the surgeon. Bonnie is doing very well and if she keeps up at this pace I can pick her up tomorrow afternoon. She's not eating, but the surgeon said that's not so abnormal immediately post surgery. She has dissolving stitches and restricted activity for 10-14 days. BUT, I asked - so I don't freak out - how long the incision is?? It's 8-10 inches, my poor baby. I'll have to get this through my head before I pick her up so I don't start crying when I see it. But I'm very happy that she can come home tomorrow (barring any unforeseen changes tonight).


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

So happy to hear Bonnie is out of surgery...she will continue to be in my prayers.....lots of hugs for the both of you :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

<div align='center'>

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">*Get Well Quickly, Bonnie!* rayer: </span>


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Glad she came out of the surgery ok, now I will pray rayer: for a complete healing and recovery. Hope she comes home with her mommy soon.
Give her a big kiss and hug :hugging: from all her SM aunties.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

(((Wishing Bonnie Marie an easy and swift recovery)))

:grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- thanks for letting us know that Bonnie is out of surgery.

Still praying that she has a complete and full recovery.

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

And, Linda, lots and lots of hugs for you. I know this hasn't been easy for you either. Us Moms are probably affected even more than the furbutts. 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

So glad to hear, Linda - thanks so much for the update! Continuing to pray for a quick recovery to the surgery, for good biopsy news, then for the vet to figure out any underlying problem sweet Bonnie may be having. Love and hugs!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yippeeee!!!!!! :cheer: 

I am so glad they got the whole mass! Thanks for updating us.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

YAY!!!!!! Continuing to send Prayers for dear Bonnie :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Hope Bonnie has a speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

So glad she is out of surgery and it seems to have gone well. Keeping the prayers coming!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Couldn't wait to get my break to come check on little Bonnie and so happy to see she's out of surgery and they got that pesty mass out! Praying she now has a speedy recovery and the biopsy report will be a good one and you can give that big sigh of relief!! .... we all will!!!
She may do so well they'll even let you take her home earlier in the day!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been looming around here waiting for Bonnie's update...such great news that they got the whole mass! Hopefully that is that and it will be gone for good and a painless recovery. Hugs to you both :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yippee!!! :chili: :chili: Thanks for the update, Linda!!! :biggrin: 

Bonnie Marie still has my prayers! rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bonnie is still in our prayers.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

So glad to hear that Bonnie made it through the surgery so well.... prayers
for a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad to hear Bonnie is doing well. Hope for a speedy recovery. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smheat: OK, glad that's over......now keep the good news coming!


Good thoughts and prayers being sent for you and Bonnie. rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Linda I have been waiting for the update. I know you are tired, try and get alittle rest. Bonnie is in good hands. I just know that sweet baby is going to be ok


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So happy to hear that the surgery went well. I will continue to pray for a speedy recovery.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

So glad Bonnie is out of surgery and doing good so far. Hugs to you. I know it is so hard on you....


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

This is great news!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Please keep us posted and we will continue to wish for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: That is terrific news. Still praying that you will have good results after the tests come back.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Linda, I'm so happy Bonnie made it through surgery ok and am praying the outcome is good as I'm sure it will. She is so lucky to have you.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Wonderful news! I'm so glad that part is over. I'll be praying hard for good results from the biospy. Hugs,


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Wonderful news! I'm so glad that part is over. I'll be praying hard for good results from the biospy. Hugs,


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So very glad to hear Bonnie is out of surgery and doing well. Continued prayers for her total
recovery, Linda. Keep the faith!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Linda, I am happy to hear that sweet Bonnie is out of surgery, awake and doing well. It is good news that the surgeon was able to get the entire mass. We are wishing Bonnie an easy and speedy recovery.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i'm so glad to hear that she's out of surgery, and that they got the entire mass!

i'm praying miss bonnie has a speedy recovery :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great Linda. I'm glad Bonnie is doing well from the surgery. Hoping & praying your little angel girl will have a speedy recovery & the news continues to be good. Sending many prayers,hugs & good thoughts your way. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so glad the surgery is over with..........I pray everything will be uphill from now on. I know you can't wait for her to come home with you tomorrow. Please keep us informed............


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

...what everybody else said! I'm too ferklempt.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda...a big PHEW!! So happy it went well so far and you and Bonnie's mom are still in our thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my gosh! I'm so glad to hear the good news. I've thought of her off and on all day today. Bless your heart. Now I just pray for good results from the biopsy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- thanks for the update. Praying that she is back in your arms by tomorrow night. rayer: rayer: 

You were really smart to ask how big the incision is. I would never have thought to ask and would have totally "freaked out" :smpullhair: when I saw an 8-10" incision on one of my furbutts. 

It's going to be alright. I just know that it will be. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!! 8-10"! That incision is all the way from can to can't. Poor baby. It's fantastic that she is doing so well. I know you'll be glad to get her home.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Aug 6 2009, 06:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814461


> WOW!!!!!!!!! 8-10"! *That incision is all the way from can to can't*. Poor baby. It's fantastic that she is doing so well. I know you'll be glad to get her home.[/B]



Boy, did I need a laugh! Thanks, Lynne!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear the good news and hope that the good news continues!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

glad to hear that she's doing well.

praying that all will keep going well!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Way to go Bonnie and Linda!! Get well soon!! :chili: :yahoo:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh... that IS a large incision! ... good you are prepared, so smart thinking at asking about it! 
I assume they will be sending her home with pain meds?...maybe antibiotics as well?


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm so glad everything went with with Bonnie's surgery! :clap: Hopefully she be back in your arms and on the mend tomorrow.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: rayer: God continue your good work so Bonnie can go home to her Mommie tommorow...One more request that the mass is just a bit of fatty tissue...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Glad Bonnie is out of surgery and doing well! rayer: for a speedy recovery!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, happy tears! Tomorrow afternoon will be here before you know it, Linda. I hope you get some rest.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Linda I can not imagine how worried you are right now. My heart goes out to you. We will certainly remember you and little Bonnie in our prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

so happy to hear she is out and will hopefully be back with you tmrw.. hoping for good biopsy results


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Gosh, you, and Bonnie Marie, have been on my mind all week. Thank you so much for the phone updates, Linda.
They have eased my heart. 

Gentle kissies to my sweet Bonnie Marie. We love her sooooo :wub: 

We love you, too, Linda. You ROCK!! I know Bonnie will be fine. It's a worry, but she will be fine. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad to hear good news - prayers continuing for both of you!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Got another call from the hospital. Bonnie is dehydrated so they put her on an IV and will keep it on overnight. My stomach is in knots. They'll call me again in the morning to confirm that she is ok to come home.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 6 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814529


> Got another call from the hospital. Bonnie is dehydrated so they put her on an IV and will keep it on overnight. My stomach is in knots. They'll call me again in the morning to confirm that she is ok to come home.[/B]


I know your stomach is in knots. Gosh, I wish I were there with you, and Bonnie. 

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Sending, hugs, love, prayers and positive thoughts. It sounds like they're doing a great job keeping a close eye on Bonnie and giving her the fluids she needs. Don't let this news put you in a negative mindset.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 6 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814529


> Got another call from the hospital. Bonnie is dehydrated so they put her on an IV and will keep it on overnight. My stomach is in knots. They'll call me again in the morning to confirm that she is ok to come home.[/B]


Ohhh, Linda, my heart goes out to you. It's good that they are on top of things and caught it right away. Did they seem concerned over this or is it somewhat common? Just hoping it is not unusual so it will help ease your mind.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Linda, I know this latest update is concerning to you... but I don't think it's at all unusual.. especially for the wee-ones after major surgery. After all she had to fast pre op and all day with the surgery and likely not much in way of food and drink so good they've been monitoring her and get on the stick and getting her rehydrated.
I know with Missy's surgery I was told the night I brought her home ( home same day as surgery) to give her tiny amount of water at a time but continually thru the night till bedtime to be sure she stayed hydrated. 
I think you're little girl will be fine by tomorrow AM!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hoping for the best possible outcome for sweet Bonnie!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I know you are concerned and afraid, but I'm confident Miss Bonnie will be fine. The drs & nurses are on their toes, watching her and taking good care of her. I wouldn't be surprised to know that this kind of thing happens more often than not. Your sweet Bonnie will be just fine, hon. I'll pray that our Lord will wrap His arms around you in comfort and peace, and that you will know that Bonnie will be fine. Hugs


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Linda, Sending lots of good wishes and prayers for Bonnie Marie to make a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Linda,I'm still praying & thinking of you & BonnieMarie. It's good the hospital is monitoring little Bonnie so well & giving her IV. I'm so sorry you both have to go through this.I get stressed just thinking about it. Hope you get some rest tonight & I hope & pray little Bonnie will feel better in the AM & be coming home for some loving care from her mommie. Hugs :grouphug:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 6 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814529


> Got another call from the hospital. Bonnie is dehydrated so they put her on an IV and will keep it on overnight. My stomach is in knots. They'll call me again in the morning to confirm that she is ok to come home.[/B]


I will pray for a speedy recovery for dear Bonnie. Hopefully the IV with rehydrate her and she can come home to her mommy tomorrow!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

You and Bonnie Marie are in my thoughts.

I hope she has a quick and speedy recovery!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been thinking about you and Bonnie and I'm glad the surgery is over. I'll be saying a prayer for you both and I hope she gets to come home tomorrow. 
Bless her heart and yours. I hope she has a very fast recovery.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Saying lots of prayers for sweet Bonnie. I hope she is able to come home tomorrow and has a quick recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Hugs to both of you. :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

I have been away from SM for a bit, but I have been keeping you two in my thoughts and I am confident that little Bonnie Marie will be back home in the morning ready to be a snugglebug with her mommy :wub:

Thanks for the updates!!!! I hope nothing but the speediest of recoveries for little Bonnie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- I'm sure that you're having a rough night without sweet little Bonnie, but the dehydration is pretty common after surgery. 

Terry said it very well -- Bonnie had to fast and not drink before surgery and now she probably doesn't feel like drinking or eating. I think it's mostly the anethesia as Lacie was like this after her dental. She wouldn't eat or drink and I was very worried that she was dehydrated and how to force water into her mouth with a syringe.

Luckily Bonnie is still in the hospital where they can properly monitor and treat her.

All will be well. Remember that we humans don't really do that well when we first get out of surgery either.

More hugs and more prayers for you and sweet Bonnie. 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I know you are missing her and I know she is wondering where Mommy is. They will give her fluid during the night and it will perk her up and I'll bet she will try to eat something tomorrow. Try and get some rest so that you will be able to take care of her tomorrow. I'll be saying prayers for the both of you........


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i am so happy she is doing great and it went well - i was worried about her so this makes my night. Now hoping all goes well with biopsy


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she will be ok and good she is there on fluids as i am sure she does not feel like eating or drinking after a big surgery. 

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 6 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814529


> Got another call from the hospital. Bonnie is dehydrated so they put her on an IV and will keep it on overnight. My stomach is in knots. They'll call me again in the morning to confirm that she is ok to come home.[/B]


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Try not to worry, Linda. These little ones dehydrate so easily. IV fluids will help her keep her strength up. [attachment=55543:big_hug.gif]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I bet with those fluids she will be a new person...er...dog tomorrow. Hugs to you, Linda.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Linda, I'm keeping your Bonnie in my thoughts and prayers. You too! Hugs,

Linda


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

sending positive thoughts for a quick recovery....Bonnie bless your brave little heart....


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

You and precious Bonnie are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Big hugs coming your way Linda ... hang in there, your sweet little girl will be home in your arms in no time at all!! :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Linda, looking forward to a positive update this morning. I hope you were able to get some sleep last night. Stay strong girlfriend.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm sure Miss Bonnie will be fine! Dehydration is not a big deal I'm sure she'll be home safe and in Mommy's arms soon! I'll be praying for both of you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

hope you got some rest last night, Linda... want you all 'perky' for when you go to get your little girl today!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

well???? how's Bonnie doing this morning? I hope she's well enough to come home..


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Is your liitle girl coming home today?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Continue to get well, Bonnie. :smootch:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in to see how our Bonnie is doing this morning.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

keeping Bonnie in my prayers rayer: Hang in there.. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope Bonnie ate something this morning.........prayers for her and hope she gets to come home to Mommy today!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in on Bonnie and have my fingers crossed for a good report. :grouphug: How's she doing?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying you're in Mommy's arms soon, little beauty. I'm such a bad friend, I can't stop crying.
xoxoxoxoo


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope Bonnie is well today! :grouphug: :grouphug:

Praying she will be home soon since I know she can't wait to come home to all the hugs and kisses you have in store for her! :wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Continuing the chain... Looking for an update. I sure hope Bonnie is well enough to get to come home today. Hugs


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Linda, checking in to see how Bonnie is today... I hope all is well!!! :grouphug:


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

Sending prayers that Bonnie will be home with you soon and back on her feet. :grouphug:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Just checking to see how Bonnie's doing this morning and if she's able to come come today. :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I hope that Bonnie is soon home with you enjoying some very special snuggle time.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- just checking for another update on sweet little Bonnie?

rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your continued love and support. I'm picking Bonnie up at 3:30 today! I spoke with the attending vet this morning and he said she was doing very well. It was suggested by a friend of mine that I leave her for another night but I really think she'd be better off with me, in her own familiar surroundings.

I'll post again once I have her home. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: that's great! Praying for a good path. report too. rayer:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yay!!! :chili: :chili: I think you made the right choice in taking Bonnie home; your love will be enough to keep her feeling better! :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so happy to hear that you can bring your little Bonnie home with you, I'm sure the both of you will sleep much better now that you both can comfort each other. Hope her reports come back good and she has a quick and complete recovery soon. rayer: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- so glad that you will get to bring Bonnie home today. I know that she will be much happier at home and that you be too.

:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad you are bringling little Bonnie home.... our vets feel the wee-ones recoup much better at home if at all possible to get them there. I'm sure your vets feel the same!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I bet she can't wait to be back home in mommy's arms. Still praying


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm glad she is much better Linda.


Give her a big hug from me when you pick her up.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: That sounds good to me..


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 7 2009, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814730


> Thanks everyone for your continued love and support. I'm picking Bonnie up at 3:30 today! I spoke with the attending vet this morning and he said she was doing very well. It was suggested by a friend of mine that I leave her for another night but I really think she'd be better off with me, in her own familiar surroundings.
> 
> I'll post again once I have her home. :wub: :wub:[/B]


Ohhhh, this is great news!!! YES!! She should be home with you since the vet says A-OK!! Yay!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How are you both doing now that you're home? I think tonight is a good night for comfy sweats and gentle snuggles in front of the tv. Oh....and maybe some ice cream.  

I love you both :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, that little girl needs her Mommy....I am so glad she is getting to come home today!!! Love and hugs and kisses to the both of you!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Linda I am just checking in on our sweet Bonnie. I agree with you, I think she will fare better off at home with her mommy.


----------

